# Creating a Games Account



## Hornpipe2 (Nov 23, 2009)

I run a pretty low-key webserver and router.  For a long time I kept an account ("nhplayer") just for playing Nethack, but I'm thinking of putting up a new account for Nethack plus the freebsd-games package (and any other fun ASCII treasures I run across).

However I've got a new-found focus on security and so I'm wondering the best way to do this.  Should I...

* put a real password and login "shell" (pick a game menu) on the games user, or
* create a second "gameplayer" login account and leave games:games untouched, or
* something else?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2009)

I'd say create a "gameplayer" account and leave it at that.

Sure, a normal user could run a proxy, irc and what not. But it can't do much else. It certainly isn't capable of hosing your system.


----------

